# Studying for civil service



## Sully88 (Mar 5, 2007)

Are there any test materials available to study for the civil service exam? Besides the promotional materials to study from? thanks


----------



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

Attorney Patrick M. Rogers of Commonwealth Police Service, Inc. offers an outstanding entrance exam preparation course. (http://www.commonwealthpolice.net). Also, today HRD released the 2007 Police Officer Examination Preparation Guide. You can download the guide from the MA Civil Service section of my website (http://www.policelaborlaw.com).

Best of Luck to everyone on May 19th!

Brian


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

they use to tell us read allot of newspapers , books , etc.
there's allot of reading on the test and comprehension is important

haven't taken one in awhile , but it use to remind me of high school social studies , read the paragraph and answer the questions below.

if you forgot anything , just read the paragraph again.

watch out for words like always and never and "which one of these is NOT policy".

and look out for the trivial stuff on the memory part. i concentred on the amount of personal on scene, numbers on the cruisers , time of day , etc

was doing good until they asked what number was on the MBTA bus !

good luck !


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

I think they took out the memorization part of the test.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Mostly common sense... you're probably better off saving your money and just getting some good sleep the night prior and eating breakfast the morning of.


----------



## Sully88 (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks guys appreciate it!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_Mostly common sense... you're probably better off saving your money and just getting some good sleep the night prior and eating breakfast the morning of._

ditto ! and some comfortable clothing. have seen some guys show up in suits

good luck


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I Have a 2005 Orientation/Practice Exam from the HDR in a Word.doc somewhere I can upload/email it if you would like. PM me.


----------



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

For those of you who haven't heard...The exam format has changed dramatically this year.

The written examination will consist of three subtests: the Written Ability Test (WAT), the Life Experience Survey (LES), and the Work Styles Questionnaire (WSQ).

The WAT is administered to measure cognitive abilities that have been identified as essential to performing the duties of a Police Officer. The WAT includes areas of verbal expression, verbal comprehension, problem sensitivity, deductive reasoning, inductive reasoning, and information ordering.

The LES consists of a series of multiple-choice questions related to candidates' past history and experience of potential relevance to successful performance of entry-level police officers.

The WSQ is designed to assess certain motivational, value-related and attitudinal characteristics that are of potential relevance to successful performance of entry-level police officers.

Candidates should take an exam prep. course or, at the very least, thoroughly review the 2007 examination study guide. According to HRD, your answers to certain portions of the examination (LES & WSQ) will be available to the appointing authority for their review.

Also, if you have prior police experience, be sure to give some thought to properly completing the training and experience sheet. (You only get what you claim & you sometimes have to fight to get that).

Best of luck!!!

Brian E. Simoneau
http://www.policelaborlaw.com


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks police labor law good info.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

Im no brain but if you need to take a course in how to ace the Police Entrance Exam in Massachusetts god help you when you become a cop.


----------

